# Who mounts squirrels? I got a pretty fox squirrel 1/9/2010 UPDATED WITH MOUNT PIC!



## Huntfish53 (Jan 9, 2010)

I watched them all deer season. Decided to go check trail cam and sit down with my .22 for a few minutes. I shot him 30 minutes later. 30 yard shot

Any suggestions on a taxidermist and how much do they charge?


----------



## irocz2u (Jan 9, 2010)

make  a  good looking  mount


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool thats a good lookin squirrel.Sorry dont know about getting one mounted I have never shot one like that but I would deffinatly mount it.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Call Crane's, they will do a good job for ya. 770-974-4659.
PM me if you want to tell me where you shot the Fox Squirrel. I have been after one for some time and can never locate one in season!!!


----------



## howl (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure about your area...but the processor closes to us wanted $150 for the one my husband shot. He ended up just keeping the tail...

(Didn't realize he logged my account out and signed in under his. Oops)


----------



## Huntfish53 (Jan 9, 2010)

I killed it on private land in Adairsville... It's a small track of land but I saw 5 different fox squirrels one morning while deer hunting.... Thats why I figured it wouldn't hurt to take one out of the herd.... He was a big male...


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris Fortner in Covington

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/1.html


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 10, 2010)

Crane did this one for me last year $180


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Crane did this one for me last year $180



did that one come off sheffield


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 10, 2010)

WaddleWhacker said:


> did that one come off sheffield



yep,got the squirrel and a yote on the same day,wife wouldn't let me have the yote mounted though


----------



## ryanws (Jan 10, 2010)

HuntFish53 
What about McMicken Taxidermy on Hwy. 20 in Cartersville?  Here is the website and I like the guy a lot. Sent you a PM too.
http://www.mcmickentaxidermy.com/


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 10, 2010)

Give Todd Young a call in Canton. Look him up on Youngstaxidermy.com


----------



## deadend (Jan 10, 2010)

Crane's in Acworth does a GREAT job on fox squirrels.  I've seen several they have done and all look good.  I've been looking for one for several years to take to them.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe I should guide for Fox squirrels. I have about 5 black ones running around a small pecan orchard of mine.
I haven't shot one since I was a kid. They are too cool in my book.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jan 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Maybe I should guide for Fox squirrels. I have about 5 black ones running around a small pecan orchard of mine.
> I haven't shot one since I was a kid. They are too cool in my book.




ive always wanted to shoot one and get it mounted


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

The thread has been cleaned up. It best stay that way.


----------



## Terry May (Jan 11, 2010)

Fortnier Taxidermy


----------



## Huntfish53 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The thread has been cleaned up. It best stay that way.



Thank you Nicodemus. I did not mean for this to get out of hand nor did I ask anything related to what was being posted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

Huntfish53 said:


> Thank you Nicodemus. I did not mean for this to get out of hand nor did I ask anything related to what was being posted.




No problem, Sir. And let me add my congratulations on your prize as well. It will look good, and I`d like for you to post a pic when you get it back.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jan 11, 2010)

*A few around here*

I see a few around here every 2 weeks or so. They don't come out often. They are protected here against state law to take them(Fl.) Some real pretty ones,grays / black ,, Black  with white tips. I 've tried to get them on camera but they really dont like to hang around.  Used to hunt in Jasper county near Murder creek, Lots of them there or used to be.
I took one way back in hte late 60's , made a good meal for the family, big red one, with white tips
never thought of having it mounted back then.  Saw some up on east side of Johns Mountain, on a lease there. A solid black one with a lite white stripe down its back,,, and NO it wasnt a skunk! It was running aroound a big oak, chasing another one. was a pretty thing to watch them.

Nice one you got, will make a nice mount, Now you need an armadillo to set him on!


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jan 11, 2010)

guess we cant have an opinonin on here....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2010)

bigbuckhunter11 said:


> guess we cant have an opinonin on here....





The man made this thread, askin` for advice on a taxidermist, not to be chastised for killin` a squirrel that he might or might not eat. That is nobodys business but his own.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful fox squirrel, he will make a awsome mount. The price varies a lot depending on who mounts it but they will average 180-210 bucks. I dont know where you are but Id suggest finding several taxidermist near you and go look at how their squirrels look. Not all taxidermist can make them look natural. Again congratulations and lets some pics when hes finished. Also...thanks Nic for cleaning it up!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice fox squirrel I have never seen a red one like that most I've seen were grey and black congrats !!!!


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice Squirrel. 

I got 4 of them mounted but nothing with that much red in it.
Real Nice looking trophy.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2010)

Frog will mount him. Did a good job on mine, but its been several years and the price has gone up I'm sure.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fox squirrel getting mounted for $80... Same guy that mounted my deer.... he did really good job on my deer, so I trust him. He's a taxidermist in Kentucky


----------



## Kvillehunter (Mar 2, 2010)

I shot pretty one season before last,and I didn't think I wanted to have it mounted. I gave 2 a buddy who wanted one to mount. When I saw it man I wished I would have had it mounted myself.


----------



## jester (Mar 2, 2010)

please post up a picture when you get him back.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Mar 2, 2010)

I will post a pic up as soon as I get him back....


----------



## country_guy9734 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is a pic of one i killed in Fairfield SC. cost about 125. this is the only one i have ever seen. i hope to see a few with diff colors. i will mount them also.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Mar 22, 2010)

Squirrel mount is finished.... now I have to make a trip to KY to pick it up....


----------



## Huntfish53 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Squirrel Mount Pic*

Taxidermist had to make him about 1/2" smaller in diameter because of the bullet hole. Still looks good to me though....


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 18, 2010)

nice! who did the mount?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 18, 2010)

nice work ....and great colors in it as well !! 

CONGRATS !!


----------



## Huntfish53 (Apr 18, 2010)

Jimmy Fuller J&J Archery/Taxidermy in Elkton, Kentucky


----------

